# american Wii GAME system



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Hello,
we just moved in and brought our wii and games with us from the us.
now i need to figure out how to make it work.
either buy another plug that works with the electricity in dubai, or use a current transformer.
both ways, i need help on where to get it.
and also, where can i find wii games compatible with our system
thank you


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

karlzero, you do realize that the tv's here are PAL and not NTSC, so unless you have a tv from the states, you are not going to be able to play the games you have without getting additional equipment. 

- For the power supply, check the label on it and see if it says 110-240v, if so, then you can just use the adapter and will have no issues. If it only lists the lower 110v, then you need to buy a new cord - try electronic stores in Karama or maybe DragonMart. I think the transformer should work as long as it can step up.
- Wii games for the US version are going to be hard to find here. You are only going to be able to get the PAL versions here.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Wii isnt dual. Use a converter. You can find the 110/220 ones but ?? I ordered mine from amazon so cant help on local. 

It hooks right up. 

Have to order games unless you get it chipped or unlocked or whatever they do to make it work. I havent bothered.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

thank you,
i tried dragon mart, with no success, i ll try karama,

the tv is not from the us, so maybe we are just stuck getting a new wii 
i ll have my hubby look into it


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The wii is fine and will work. I have an american wii. It hooks up to the in/outs and works fine. The only issue is the power supply. Just go buy a new power supply here.... for any wii. Look at the package and most likely the 'normal' replacement is going to be the cheap knockoff one that is 110/220 compatible ones from china. And you can just hook it up to the transformer and make it work. I use the transformer here at home and bought a set up cords/wires for work that is the 110/220v. The one at home gives me no issues. 

Your only issue will be getting new games. You can use shop and ship and other services to get things here.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

thank you, it s working i got an ac adaptator, from a store in dubai city center, and it s working just fine, i paid 100 Dhs for it, i dont know if it s too much or regular, and anyway, it was worth it!

the guy is also selling both games..i did not check the prices of the games, but it s good to know!
now i can start Active again :eyebrows:....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

karlzero said:


> thank you, it s working i got an ac adaptator, from a store in dubai city center, and it s working just fine, i paid 100 Dhs for it, i dont know if it s too much or regular, and anyway, it was worth it!
> 
> the guy is also selling both games..i did not check the prices of the games, but it s good to know!
> now i can start Active again :eyebrows:....


If you could post what store, would be a good source for future people looking for the same. 

Price is quite high but such is life in dubai...


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

it was geekay games at deira city centre, but i believe they have other stores around. it s right next to carrefour.

i did not even try to negociate the price... but that s ok,,,now my wii is working!


----------

